# Tubal ligation & side effects



## crabcake

I have my tubal next week and I'm curious to hear from those who have had one (which means NO men should post in this thread ... unless they're hermaphrodites ) ... specifically, I'm curious about things lie hormone changes, etc. Any other issues/side-effects post-procedure are welcome also.

Not only am I interested in hearing from those who've had it done in the last couple years, but those ladies who've had it done several years ago and are maybe entering a different "phase" of life. Any impact? :shrug:

I'm pretty dead-set on getting it done but want a real-life, first-hand idea of what to expect afterwards aside from recovery. 

TIA!


----------



## jhns64

I had it done and it was really a piece of cake.  I do suggest however, bringing some Gas-X with you because it helps to allevate the gas that they use to blow your stomach up to do the procedure.  Have you ever had any problems with Anesthesia?


----------



## jhns64

Forgot to say, I had no problems with hormones at all.  I do however, have worse cramps then before.  Its like I can feel right where the clips are on some months.


----------



## Nanny Pam

jhns64 said:
			
		

> I had it done and it was really a piece of cake.  I do suggest however, bringing some Gas-X with you because it helps to allevate the gas that they use to blow your stomach up to do the procedure.  Have you ever had any problems with Anesthesia?


You did great with the anesthesia with you had the cat scratch fever lump removed.  
My tubal was a piece of cake because it was done the day after you were born.....while I was already all stretched out.  Makes sense, huh.

I have heard from others about the gas thing.  Just go ahead and be yourself.  Let 'em rip, baby!  
I wish I could come down to be with you.  You were with me for my boob lumps.  Turn about is fair play.  

e-mail me the information and dates of proceedure.


----------



## crabcake

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> You did great with the anesthesia with you had the cat scratch fever lump removed.
> My tubal was a piece of cake because it was done the day after you were born.....while I was already all stretched out.  Makes sense, huh.
> 
> I have heard from others about the gas thing.  Just go ahead and be yourself.  Let 'em rip, baby!
> I wish I could come down to be with you.  You were with me for my boob lumps.  Turn about is fair play.
> 
> e-mail me the information and dates of proceedure.



YEAH!  Why don't ya come down here for this? Boy-Toy's working out of town next week, DQ has to get to school somehow, and I gotta be at the hospital at 5:30 a.m.  If you come, I'll share my drugs. 

I'll take something along for the gas. Thanks for the heads up both of ya's!


----------



## Nanny Pam

crabcake said:
			
		

> YEAH!  Why don't ya come down here for this? Boy-Toy's working out of town next week, DQ has to get to school somehow, and I gotta be at the hospital at 5:30 a.m.  If you come, I'll share my drugs.
> 
> I'll take something along for the gas. Thanks for the heads up both of ya's!


I neede more info.  I think I can talk Anita into the daycare business for a weeek.    I have to know when you are getting this done.  
Call me tonight.  Before 9:00  
I get cranky when it gets late. Can I bring Woody.  Maybe leave Jake home with Hubby


----------



## mAlice

I had it done when I was 28, during C-section.  I experienced horrible cramps for years after, something I'd never had before.  I became pre-men during my mid 30's, completed menopause about a year ago.  Go me!

If I had it to do over again...you betcha'.


----------



## morganj614

Nothing happens to your hormones when they tie your tubes. Yep, if you cramp you will continue to do so. If you are on the pill for lighter periods, they could become heavy again. 
Nothing much changes except the fact you can't push out little people the size of watermelons anymore


----------



## vraiblonde

I had zero side-effects of my tubal (done at almost 23, the morning after my daughter was born).  They went through my belly button, so I don't even have a scar.  No cramps, no early menopause, no problems whatsoever.  Hard to tell about recovery time because I had just had a baby, but I left the hospital the next day and remember feeling better than I did after my son was born.


----------



## crabcake

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Nothing much changes except the fact you can't push out little people the size of watermelons anymore



What a coincidence; that's the side effect I'm most hoping for.


----------



## Pete

What if the men replying are doctors?


----------



## Pete

Crap!  I didn't follow directions.  I am in trouble now.


----------



## onebdzee

Pete said:
			
		

> What if the men replying are doctors?



We would need credentials faxed to each of our attorneys


----------



## Pete

onebdzee said:
			
		

> We would need credentials faxed to each of our attorneys


I am not supposed to post here, I will PM you.


----------



## crabcake

Pete said:
			
		

> What if the men replying are doctors?



I swear ... even when talking about something procedural, men will use any excuse possible to tinker with a woman's insides.


----------



## onebdzee

Pete said:
			
		

> I am not supposed to post here, I will PM you.



My attorney will PM'er you when she receives a copy of said PM'er


----------



## missperky

I had a tubal almost 4 years ago and had it done 8 weeks after giving birth, no problems at all.


----------



## Cowgirl

On the gas issue.....


I recently had my gallbladder removed, and they inflated my abdomen for the surgery...I had bad gas cramps days after the surgery...BUT, this is not gas like in your digestive tract.  Gas-X won't work....the gas isn't in your digestive tract, it's in your abdominal cavity.  It needs to work its way out....and you can't pass it by flatulating or eructating (how's dat for some big words ).  

I'm sure, if your surgery is laproscopic, it will be the same way for you.  All in all though, it is not terrible pain, just pretty uncomfortable.  And I'm sure it's no where near as painful as childbirth.   


Good luck!!


----------



## oldman

My first wife had the bellybutton thing done when it was still fairly new.  She had no side effects, or none that she ever mentioned to me.  But 30 years later she's still single and only has women friends.  Make of that whatever you wish.


----------



## kwillia

Thru the bellybotton 11 years ago... desolving stitch. No affect on horomones because your ovaries are still functional. The procedure affects the fallopian tubes not the ovaries.  The worst part was the anethesia and it's after affects.

Cute story. A lady I worked with gifted herself with tubal ligation for her 40th birthday. She went to her doc at the age of 42 with "female troubles" and was thinking early menopause.  Instead she ended up hearing she was pregnant... oopsie... she gave birth to a baby girl just before her 43rd birthday.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> Cute story. A lady I worked with gifted herself with tubal ligation for her 40th birthday. She went to her doc at the age of 42 with "female troubles" and was thinking early menopause.  Instead she ended up hearing she was pregnant... oopsie... she gave birth to a baby girl just before her 43rd birthday.


That is NOT a cute story


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That is NOT a cute story


I know! But didn't it grab ya!  It's really a freaking nightmare, but it's true just the same she has two 20-something sons and now she's approaching 45 and has a toddler.


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That is NOT a cute story


was it an unfortunate looking child?


----------



## BadGirl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That is NOT a cute story


I think it is.


----------



## cattitude

I had it done 22 years ago..no muss/no fuss.  HOWEVER, ended up with awful endometriosis 10 years later and had to have a hysterectomy because the lesions were so bad.  There is a connection.  All in all, not a bad experience.  The hysterectomy was a breeze. BUT, for 3 years prior to the hysterectomy, I was in agony most of the time.


----------



## BadGirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> I know! But didn't it grab ya!  It's really a freaking nightmare, but it's true just the same she has two 20-something sons and now she's approaching 45 and has a toddler.


And just what is wrong with that?


----------



## Wenchy

BadGirl said:
			
		

> And just what is wrong with that?



Nothing.  You didn't have any earlier in life.

If I got preggers now, I would ask my daughter if she wanted to adopt it.


----------



## kwillia

BadGirl said:
			
		

> And just what is wrong with that?


Your case varies because you hadn't raised any kids yet and therefore didn't reach a point in life where you knew you didn't want to do it ever again thus think you were permanently preventing it from happening only to find out you were now part of the 1% failure rate statistic. 

As for the approaching 45 with a toddler on your hands part...


----------



## nicole_M

I had my tubal ligation done after my twins were born via c-section.  

They just turned 2 on Saturday and about a year ago is when I stopped having the sharp shooting pains.  About 6 weeks after they did it, when I started getting my period again, it was pretty painful....Like shooting pains, that quickly came and went.  Happened every month for a little over a year but honestly I cannot say I have felt any pain in awhile. 

Good Luck tomorrow!     I have had no other side affects from it besides that.  I am still in my 20's so I don't know if/when it will ever affect me in any other way.


----------



## bcp

I almost had it done once.
 but then they realized that they were in the wrong room and it was the women in the next room over.

 bet that would have messed with the surgeon that opened me up.


----------



## crabcake

bcp said:
			
		

> I almost had it done once.
> but then they realized that they were in the wrong room and it was the women in the next room over.
> 
> bet that would have messed with the surgeon that opened me up.



*HERMAPHRODITE! *


----------



## crabcake

Thanks to everyone for their input. I know this is something I've been wanting to do ... I just can't see me "starting over" with a newborn at this point with DQ turning 9 this summer.  So I appreciate all the experiences and info. 

Just curious ... has anyone waited a period of time after having their kid/s to have one? In other words, _*not*_ in conjunction with delivery?


----------



## cattitude

Yeah, my youngest was two when I had it done.


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone for their input. I know this is something I've been wanting to do ... I just can't see me "starting over" with a newborn at this point with DQ turning 9 this summer.  So I appreciate all the experiences and info.
> 
> Just curious ... has anyone waited a period of time after having their kid/s to have one? In other words, _*not*_ in conjunction with delivery?


My youngest was approaching two when I decided to have it done as outpatient surgery.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone for their input. I know this is something I've been wanting to do ... I just can't see me "starting over" with a newborn at this point with DQ turning 9 this summer.  So I appreciate all the experiences and info.
> 
> Just curious ... has anyone waited a period of time after having their kid/s to have one? In other words, _*not*_ in conjunction with delivery?


 Not me, obviously, but my mom had it done when the baby of the family was 7.  She was fine, no complications at all.  That was 5 years ago.


----------



## morganj614

My youngest was 3 when I had it done but like Catt, I had scarring, endometriosis and fibroids that ended in a hysterectomy 4 years later. 

The only thing better than a tubal is ending the bleeding


----------



## cattitude

morganj614 said:
			
		

> My youngest was 3 when I had it done but like Catt, I had scarring, endometriosis and fibroids that ended in a hysterectomy 4 years later.
> 
> The only thing better than a tubal is ending the bleeding



Exactly my issues.  Woke up one morning and it looked like the horsehead scene in the Godfather..minus the horsehead.  

Seriously, CC..you should read up on the endometriosis connection.  From the time I was 15, I skated through periods..never a cramp..pms..nada until AFTER the tubal.


----------



## CMC122

I was advised against having it done because I had such bad menses and permenopause crap when I had #3 4 years ago. Although "studies" say it doesn't change your menses for alot of women it does. It may or MAY NOT increase cramps and flow.


My problems(adenomiosis, perimenopause, fibroids and thickening of the epithealial lining) got so bad that I had a hysterctomy 12 days ago  And most of the problems and pain that I had been living with for the last 2 years is gone I can't wait to get released to do things so I can get back to the old me


----------



## crabcake

cattitude said:
			
		

> Exactly my issues.  Woke up one morning and it looked like the horsehead scene in the Godfather..minus the horsehead.
> 
> Seriously, CC..you should read up on the endometriosis connection.  From the time I was 15, I skated through periods..never a cramp..pms..nada until AFTER the tubal.



I'll definately look into that. One article I read had a LOT of women who complained about excessive bleeding/cramping after their TL that went on for months (hell, that's why I got the IUD taken out). But then again, the article/forum solicited input from women who experienced problems with bleeding post-TL. I don't expect those who didn't have problems to respond.


----------



## cattitude

crabcake said:
			
		

> I'll definately look into that. One article I read had a LOT of women who complained about excessive bleeding/cramping after their TL that went on for months (hell, that's why I got the IUD taken out). But then again, the article/forum solicited input from women who experienced problems with bleeding post-TL. I don't expect those who didn't have problems to respond.



I never connected the two until I went to a specialist who did the hysterecomy.  He was at Hopkins..now he runs the Womens Center at Mercy Hospital in Baltimore.  He was one of the few ob/gyns that was doing the laparoscopic hysterectomy.  He was awesome and he was the one who clued me into the side effects of the tubal...side effects that a lot of women dismiss as just getting older.

http://www.mdmercy.com/hospitalservices/mediarelations/profiles/rosenshein.html


----------



## Fat Momma

crabcake said:
			
		

> I have my tubal next week and I'm curious to hear from those who have had one (which means NO men should post in this thread ... unless they're hermaphrodites ) ... specifically, I'm curious about things lie hormone changes, etc. Any other issues/side-effects post-procedure are welcome also.
> 
> Not only am I interested in hearing from those who've had it done in the last couple years, but those ladies who've had it done several years ago and are maybe entering a different "phase" of life. Any impact? :shrug:
> 
> I'm pretty dead-set on getting it done but want a real-life, first-hand idea of what to expect afterwards aside from recovery.
> 
> TIA!



I did it and regret it very very much. For so many reasons. At the time I thought my husband and I were going to be together forever. Did not turn out that way.

There are times I wish I could have the option of having more. At least I would have the option.


----------



## beamher

crabcake said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone for their input. I know this is something I've been wanting to do ... I just can't see me "starting over" with a newborn at this point with DQ turning 9 this summer.  So I appreciate all the experiences and info.
> 
> Just curious ... has anyone waited a period of time after having their kid/s to have one? In other words, _*not*_ in conjunction with delivery?



i'v been considering this for about six months, i have a 10 & 16 year old; i was initially planning to have another *child* but not anymore

thanks for starting the thread


----------



## bresamil

kwillia said:
			
		

> Thru the bellybotton 11 years ago... desolving stitch. No affect on horomones because your ovaries are still functional. The procedure affects the fallopian tubes not the ovaries.  The worst part was the anethesia and it's after affects.
> 
> Cute story. A lady I worked with gifted herself with tubal ligation for her 40th birthday. She went to her doc at the age of 42 with "female troubles" and was thinking early menopause.  Instead she ended up hearing she was pregnant... oopsie... she gave birth to a baby girl just before her 43rd birthday.


I know a couple that had both been fixed and still had a baby.


----------



## HappyCats

jhns64 said:
			
		

> Forgot to say, I had no problems with hormones at all.  I do however, have worse cramps then before.  Its like I can feel right where the clips are on some months.


----------



## MysticalMom

I had my tubal Dec. 2005. Dr. Windham did mine. As far as surgeries go it was a piece of cake. I didn't have any gas problems from the air and very little pain.(Of course that was probably due to the percocet.) I was Christmas shopping 2 days later.

My cramps are worse than they were before the tubal, yes, but it's more than worth the trade off of not having to worry about birth control or babies.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Nothing.  You didn't have any earlier in life.
> 
> If I got preggers now, I would ask my daughter if she wanted to adopt it.


My daughter and I were both pregnant at the same time, hers is 6 months older than mine! How's that?

And, I'm 40 with a toddler, and loving every minute!

I wouldn't have the tubal done because of the cramping issue. I heard the cramps are alot worse afterwards, and I also have fibroids.


----------



## kwillia

SoMDGirl42 said:
			
		

> My daughter and I were both pregnant at the same time, hers is 6 months older than mine! How's that?
> 
> And, I'm 40 with a toddler, and loving every minute!
> 
> I wouldn't have the tubal done because of the cramping issue. I heard the cramps are alot worse afterwards, and I also have fibroids.


Wow... your child is the aunt/uncle of your grandchild and is younger... Does Halmark make a card for that...


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wow... your child is the aunt/uncle of your grandchild and is younger... Does Halmark make a card for that...


 My mom and her twin sister are the youngest of 9.  She has a niece that's six months younger than she is, and many nieces and nephews that are only a few years younger.


----------



## BadGirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wow... your child is the aunt/uncle of your grandchild and is younger... Does Halmark make a card for that...


Baby Bubba's nephew is just six months younger than he is.    They look so cute playing together.  

And I have a niece that is just 11 months younger than I am.


----------



## kwillia

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Baby Bubba's nephew is just six months younger than he is.    They look so cute playing together.
> 
> And I have a niece that is just 11 months younger than I am.


Yeah, but she still has ya'll beat... her grandchild's aunt/uncle is actually younger than him/her...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wow... your child is the aunt/uncle of your grandchild and is younger... Does Halmark make a card for that...


I don't think Halmark cares what the age is of the giver of the card.

I've never bought a card that said Happy Birthday to my Niece, from your Aunt who is ??? years old.


----------



## K_Jo




----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

>


 Is that the sound of Eddie opening the card from Ruby that says "Dear Eddie, I am going to eat all your food, and I am  years old"?


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> Is that the sound of Eddie opening the card from Ruby that says "Dear Eddie, I am going to eat all your food, and I am  years old"?


  Poor mixed-up thing.  She's his sister, but he's tried on several occasions to make her his lover, too!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wow... your child is the aunt/uncle of your grandchild and is younger... Does Halmark make a card for that...


Me and my stepmom were pregnant at the same time.  My sister is 6 months older than my daughter.


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Poor mixed-up thing.  She's his sister, but he's tried on several occasions to make her his lover, too!


 Poor lil SMIB.


----------



## crabcake

Getting clamped this morning. And FYI when they say eat NOTHING for 8 hours, they mean it. I had just a small swig of coffee at 4:30 this a.m. (surgery scheduled for 7:30)because I get headaches w/o my coffee, and because of those two tablespoons of coffee, I'm delayed to 10 am.


----------



## missperky

crabcake said:
			
		

> Getting clamped this morning. And FYI when they say eat NOTHING for 8 hours, they mean it. I had just a small swig of coffee at 4:30 this a.m. (surgery scheduled for 7:30)because I get headaches w/o my coffee, and because of those two tablespoons of coffee, I'm delayed to 10 am.



Good luck!


----------



## crabcake

Thanks much, MP! All went well, though I was one loopy biznitch from the drugs they gave me post-op!  No gassy feeling, one incision vs. two, and the doc said my goods look great while he was in there poking around.  That's good to know.


----------



## Pasofever

Glad you are ok..


----------



## nicole_M

Hope you recover quickly!


----------



## missperky

crabcake said:
			
		

> Thanks much, MP! All went well, though I was one loopy biznitch from the drugs they gave me post-op!  No gassy feeling, one incision vs. two, and the doc said my goods look great while he was in there poking around.  That's good to know.



YW! Did you have it done through your belly button?


----------



## crabcake

missperky said:
			
		

> YW! Did you have it done through your belly button?



Yes; I'll be curious to see what kind of scar I'm left with ... probably won't be too terribly noticeable given the location. 

I will say this -- my throat hurts (of all things). I'm guessing it has to do with the anesthesia ... I can't think of anything else that would have made it feel raw. :shrug: Other than that, just a little soreness in the girly-parts region. I'm off the rest of the week though so I'm not in any rush to be 100% today or anything.


----------



## missperky

crabcake said:
			
		

> Yes; I'll be curious to see what kind of scar I'm left with ... probably won't be too terribly noticeable given the location.
> 
> I will say this -- my throat hurts (of all things). I'm guessing it has to do with the anesthesia ... I can't think of anything else that would have made it feel raw. :shrug: Other than that, just a little soreness in the girly-parts region. I'm off the rest of the week though so I'm not in any rush to be 100% today or anything.



I have no scar at all. Not like anyone will be looking in our belly buttons.. Your throat is sore from the breathing tube.


----------



## crabcake

*Awww lookie ...*

These just arrived ... I love my boss and coworkers.


----------



## Nanny Pam

crabcake said:
			
		

> These just arrived ... I love my boss and coworkers.


Very pretty!


----------



## CMC122

crabcake said:
			
		

> Yes; I'll be curious to see what kind of scar I'm left with ... probably won't be too terribly noticeable given the location.
> 
> I will say this -- my throat hurts (of all things). I'm guessing it has to do with the anesthesia ... I can't think of anything else that would have made it feel raw. :shrug: Other than that, just a little soreness in the girly-parts region. I'm off the rest of the week though so I'm not in any rush to be 100% today or anything.


My throat was so bad from the ET tube after my surgery Cablechick thought she had the wrong number when she called meIt was funny to listen to her stumble over herself as I was pushing the button on my morphine pump!


----------



## cattitude

missperky said:
			
		

> I have no scar at all. Not like anyone will be looking in our belly buttons.. Your throat is sore from the breathing tube.



No scar here..I've had two laparoscopies..can't see a thing.  Tiny slices twice in belly botton and on hairline.  Wonder how they did your surgery from one incision?

I had horrible problems with my throat.  After my last surgery, I had damage to my vocal cords and would have awful coughing spells.  Finally had to get some meds that would calm the cords.


----------



## pixiegirl

bresamil said:
			
		

> I know a couple that had both been fixed and still had a baby.



  OMG I should not have seen this....


----------



## missperky

cattitude said:
			
		

> No scar here..I've had two laparoscopies..can't see a thing.  Tiny slices twice in belly botton and on hairline.  Wonder how they did your surgery from one incision?
> 
> I had horrible problems with my throat.  After my last surgery, I had damage to my vocal cords and would have awful coughing spells.  Finally had to get some meds that would calm the cords.



I know that my dr only went through my belly button, but she said before hand that if there were problems she would make another incision, and she didn't, I don't know how she did it through just one. It's been 4 years and so far so good. 

My throat was a little rough after surgery but that's about it. I know the dr told me I had an asthma attack while under, that's nice.


----------



## missperky

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> OMG I should not have seen this....



It's not 100%.


----------



## CMC122

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> OMG I should not have seen this....


Dur!  Neither procedure is proved 100% effective


----------



## pixiegirl

I know neither is 100% but you'd figure with BOTH being done you'd be at 99.99999999999999999999999%.  I'll be that one in a million......  I could probably have a hysterectomy and still find a way to get pregnant.


----------



## sunflower

I'm going to get this done. I'm just scared to be put under.. Really hard choice to make but Im happy with my boy and girl...


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> *I'm going to get this done*. I'm just scared to be put under.. Really hard choice to make but Im happy with my boy and girl...


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


>


----------



## StrawberryGal

Have anyone gained weight as a side effect from having your tubes tied?


----------



## sunflower

StrawberryGal said:


> Have anyone gained weight as a side effect from having your tubes tied?



Good Question


----------



## nicole_M

StrawberryGal said:


> Have anyone gained weight as a side effect from having your tubes tied?



No. I mean I have gained and lost weight but there is no correlation IMO.

The only side affect I have of my tubal is when I ovulate I get a sharp shooting pain... I always know when it's that time.  Really weird but I know alot of other women who have the same thing happen.


----------



## HouseCat

crabcake said:


> I have my tubal next week and I'm curious to hear from those who have had one (which means NO men should post in this thread ... unless they're hermaphrodites ) ... specifically, I'm curious about things lie hormone changes, etc. Any other issues/side-effects post-procedure are welcome also.
> 
> Not only am I interested in hearing from those who've had it done in the last couple years, but those ladies who've had it done several years ago and are maybe entering a different "phase" of life. Any impact? :shrug:
> 
> I'm pretty dead-set on getting it done but want a real-life, first-hand idea of what to expect afterwards aside from recovery.
> 
> TIA!


I had mine done in 2000. I wish I'd NEVER done it. Peroids have been horribly heavier, and my hormone levels have dwindled considerably.  I have been going through some wierd stuff hormone wise the last two yrs, and I shouldn't be. No where NEAR menopause, but I would get the night sweats, moodiness, and noticed more facial hair growing. I said WTF?!! I'm no where near 40 yet.  
I did buy some Estroven and I take one of those every night for a year now.  The pre-menopausal symptoms are gone, and my periods have gotten lighter. So, I'm ok now.  

Haven't noticed any weight gain attributed to the tubal...only my junk-food junkie eating habits.


----------



## nicole_M

I am in my 20's and I truly believe I have hot flashes already.  Also night sweats.  I have 3 kids and had a tubal with the twins 3 years ago.  

No weight gain - I do PMS... My periods did not change at all.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

35 when I had it done.  The gas they filled you with was very uncomfortable for the longest time.  The incisions were nothing.  

Now the PMS is something I have never experienced.  I get cramps and my period lasts a lot longer than when on the pill.

Now, almost three years later, I am getting hot flashes and think the change is about the happen.  I don't regret my decision, but the aftermath has been, well, an aftermath.  It's been very strange.

My boobs hurt when I PMS, which they never did before.  I get crampy, which I never did before.  My period last long, which it never did before.


----------



## cdsulhoff

Why did I read this. Now I am shaking in my knees!!! Getting my done after I pop this one out!!


----------



## nicole_M

cdsulhoff said:


> Why did I read this. Now I am shaking in my knees!!! Getting my done after I pop this one out!!



You'll be fine. 

Here's to a little girl


----------



## StrawberryGal

cdsulhoff said:


> Why did I read this. Now I am shaking in my knees!!! Getting my done after I pop this one out!!



Sorry. 

You'll be fine.  Everyone reacts differently when they had the tubal tied.  After reading all this and talking to several of my friends who had it done, I decided not to have my tubes tied.  I'm going to have my husband get his vaseomdy (spelling?) done.  He is very willing to do it.


----------



## sockgirl77

It'll be 5 months on Thursday since I got mine done. My belly button is still not healed.


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:


> It'll be 5 months on Thursday since I got mine done. My belly button is still not healed.



Did you call the doc and ask why it has yet to heal?


----------



## sockgirl77

jwwb2000 said:


> Did you call the doc and ask why it has yet to heal?



She said that it's okay. "Diabetics take longer to heal". She checked it out and just told me to keep it clean. That was about a month ago maybe. I'm scheduled to get a series of hormone tests next month so we'll see if it's normal by then.


----------



## Jameo

sockgirl77 said:


> She said that it's okay. "Diabetics take longer to heal". She checked it out and just told me to keep it clean. That was about a month ago maybe. I'm scheduled to get a series of hormone tests next month so we'll see if it's normal by then.





I mean


----------



## sockgirl77

Jameo said:


>



You got that right. Do you realize that up until this year, I had been pregnant every year since 2003? 


Now, you should really go out with me and  one night. Let's celebrate that fact that neither of us ever wanna see a baby coming out of us.


----------



## vbailey

I had it done over 12yrs ago, Iam 48yrs old now and I have had no problems. Iam glad I had it done, no regrets!!! I was told no more children after my son was born (too old and other problems ) . It has been a good choice for me.


----------



## Jameo

sockgirl77 said:


> You got that right. Do you realize that up until this year, I had been pregnant every year since 2003?
> 
> 
> Now, you should really go out with me and  one night. Let's celebrate that fact that neither of us ever wanna see a baby coming out of us.



Isn't that what got you in trouble to begin with?




Sorry I had to


----------



## sockgirl77

Jameo said:


> Isn't that what got you in trouble to begin with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I had to



You're starting to act like your ex. 




:runningforcover:


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:


> She said that it's okay. "Diabetics take longer to heal". She checked it out and just told me to keep it clean. That was about a month ago maybe. I'm scheduled to get a series of hormone tests next month so we'll see if it's normal by then.


----------



## jetmonkey

sockgirl77 said:


> It'll be 5 months on Thursday since I got mine done. My belly button is still not healed.


Is it weeping?


----------



## StrawberryGal

sockgirl77 said:


> You got that right. Do you realize that up until this year, I had been pregnant every year since 2003?
> 
> 
> Now, you should really go out with me and  one night. Let's celebrate that fact that neither of us ever wanna see a baby coming out of us.



I only have been pregnant during:

July 2003 - April 2004
July 2005 - September 2005
June 2006 - February 2007


----------



## sockgirl77

jetmonkey said:


> Is it weeping?



No, it's seeping.


----------



## sockgirl77

StrawberryGal said:


> I only have been pregnant during:
> 
> July 2003 - April 2004
> July 2005 - September 2005
> June 2006 - February 2007



10/03-6/04
10/05-7/06
2/07-10/07


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:


> You're starting to act like your ex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :runningforcover:



But she's not trying to get every  that talks to her


----------



## StrawberryGal

sockgirl77 said:


> 10/03-6/04
> 10/05-7/06
> 2/07-10/07



You had way too short breaks in between during your pregnancies.


----------



## CableChick

sockgirl77 said:


> 10/03-6/04
> 10/05-7/06
> 2/07-10/07


 

2/00 - 6/00
9/01 - 5/02
5/02 - 2/03 - nursing
10/04 - 5/05
5/05 - 3/06 nursing


I'm done!  Thank God for a wonderful hubby who didn't want me to go through a tubal.


----------



## sockgirl77

jwwb2000 said:


> But she's not trying to get every  that talks to her



Are you implying that I am trying to get laid or are you implying that her ex likes ding dong?


----------



## sockgirl77

CableChick said:


> 2/00 - 6/00
> 9/01 - 5/02
> 5/02 - 2/03 - nursing
> 10/04 - 5/05
> 5/05 - 3/06 nursing
> 
> 
> I'm done!  Thank God for a wonderful hubby who didn't want me to go through a tubal.



Your first baby was born at 4 months. Wow!


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:


> Are you implying that I am trying to get laid or are you implying that her ex likes ding dong?



I'm saying she isn't being a slutpuppy and trying to get in the pants of all who will talk to her.


----------



## sockgirl77

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm saying she isn't being a slutpuppy and trying to get in the pants of all who will talk to her.



Are you implying that I am a slutpuppy or her ex?


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:


> Are you implying that I am a slutpuppy or her ex?




Not you silly.


----------



## sockgirl77

jwwb2000 said:


> Not you silly.


----------



## missperky

sockgirl77 said:


> It'll be 5 months on Thursday since I got mine done. My belly button is still not healed.



That seems like a long time, mine healed in no time at all.


----------



## sockgirl77

missperky said:


> That seems like a long time, mine healed in no time at all.



She said it looked fine. :shrug:


----------



## missperky

sockgirl77 said:


> She said it looked fine. :shrug:



Didn't you say it hurt?


----------



## LusbyMom

nicole_M said:


> No. I mean I have gained and lost weight but there is no correlation IMO.
> 
> The only side affect I have of my tubal is when I ovulate I get a sharp shooting pain... I always know when it's that time.  Really weird but I know alot of other women who have the same thing happen.



  I never had cramps or anything prior to having my tubes tied.


----------



## sockgirl77

missperky said:


> Didn't you say it hurt?



Occasionally but only when my jeans are too tight on my belly.


----------



## cdsulhoff

I have really bad cramps, PMS, and heavy bleeding normally. Can't imagine it getting any worst afterwards. Than again I don't even want to think that it could! LOL  What would be great if getting my tubes tied would cause me to do the opposite. YAY!!!


----------



## mamissa3

I have either been pregnant or breastfeeding since march of 00.  My children were born in 12.2000, 2.2002, 3.2004, 1.2006, and 10.2000


----------



## sunflower

I dont need my cramps to get any worse. Maybe I'll just stick to the pill or some other option.. Im not 100% sure I want to get my tubes tied. I do and dont want one more


----------



## cdsulhoff

sunflower said:


> I dont need my cramps to get any worse. Maybe I'll just stick to the pill or some other option.. Im not 100% sure I want to get my tubes tied. I do and dont want one more



 Shoot I'll deal with whatever that follows getting my tubes tied. I dont eant no more. And I am not waiting for my hubby to get around to get his sniped. Or I will be pregnant again before you know it.LOL


----------



## sunflower

cdsulhoff said:


> Shoot I'll deal with whatever that follows getting my tubes tied. I dont eant no more. And I am not waiting for my hubby to get around to get his sniped. Or I will be pregnant again before you know it.LOL


 

 I know I could deal with it but at least you know you dont want any more. Im just not sure and dont want to regret getting it done.


----------



## HouseCat

I forgot to mention that they butchered my belly button too. It looks awful now.


----------



## AmyB225

cdsulhoff said:


> I have really bad cramps, PMS, and heavy bleeding normally. Can't imagine it getting any worst afterwards. Than again I don't even want to think that it could! LOL  What would be great if getting my tubes tied would cause me to do the opposite. YAY!!!



i had mine done after my Last daughter who is 19 month old now and Im happy I did it cuz my next oldest is 10 and i coulda been done in 8 more yrs lol --- Only troubles i have had different is worse bleeding on my monthly and some cramping bad before starting.


----------



## lovinmaryland

sunflower said:


> I'm going to get this done. I'm just scared to be put under.. Really hard choice to make but Im happy with my boy and girl...





sunflower said:


> I dont need my cramps to get any worse. Maybe I'll just stick to the pill or some other option.. Im not 100% sure I want to get my tubes tied. I do and dont want one more



I guess you opted to go w/ one more 



Good Luck only a few more weeks to go


----------



## sunflower

lovinmaryland said:


> I guess you opted to go w/ one more
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck only a few more weeks to go


 

 I was planning to get it done but never did.. I'm getting it done after this one.. I'm done


----------

